# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Scam-o-rama

## Martinco

For those of you with lots of time, go to www.scamorama.com and have a good laugh at the various ways the "lads" are trying to con people.

About 2 years ago there was a situation where the guy being "scammed", actually got the scammer to pay him $ 100 in advance and then broke off  communications. Good for him !
( Something to the effect that his "religion" dictates that he must first get "something to show good faith" from his business partner aka scammer before they can enter into business and he got his $ 100 ) :Big Grin:

----------

